# First time dbol only cycle, need advice on my cycle + pct plan



## blueneon (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi All,

I know dbol only cycles are not the best, but have decided to go this route for various reasons, 1. its my first time and I want to see how my body reacts to roids, 2. I have seen other guys at my gym doing this with some moderate success, 3. some people on this forum and others swear by it. 4. If all goes well I will then go the route of testosterone jabs.

My stats:

Age: 31

Height: 178cm

Weight: 60kg

Gym experience: 3 years

AAS experience: none

Goal: Keep 5kg of the gains

Gym times: 4 days a week (Mon, Tues, Thur, Fri) usually around 18:30

Cycle (4 weeks):

Dbol: 30mg ed (I have the blue heart 10mg dbols and will split the dosage morn 10mg, mid-day 20mg)

Proviron: 25mg ed

Liver detox: as directed on the box (the one I have is identical to "Liv52")

Multivitamin

PCT (4 weeks):

Kessar: 40mg for the first two weeks, then 20mg for the remaining two weeks

C-Ester: 3g ed (1g in the morn, 2g post workout) this is to keep cortisol levels down

Liver detox: as directed

Multivitamin

Diet:

I have a high protein/carb diet that is 5-6 meals a day making up 3500kcal

I will be drinking loads of water

Please can anyone (preferably those who have done dbol only cycles) check my plan and see if it is good to go, or requires some tweaking.

Thanks!


----------



## blueneon (Aug 30, 2012)

bump


----------



## Borris345 (Oct 5, 2010)

You only weigh 60kg? If so u got loads of size u can put on just by sortin your diet out. You arnt goin to keep 5kg of weight so dont get your hopes up. up the dose to 50mg


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

^ up the dose to 50-60mg mate, u got allot of extra sh!t there that imo u wont need.

50-60mg ed for 4weeks Dbol

pct- 20/20/20/20nolva

50/50/50/clomid


----------



## blueneon (Aug 30, 2012)

Borris345 said:


> You only weigh 60kg? If so u got loads of size u can put on just by sortin your diet out. You arnt goin to keep 5kg of weight so dont get your hopes up. up the dose to 50mg


Yea mate thats what I weigh, I am a very hardgainer/ectomorph, basically my metabolism is sky high so it is very very very hard for me to gain weight even when I eat like a horse. I also only have a body fat of 3% 

Do you not think 50mg of dbol is a bit high for a first timer?


----------



## blueneon (Aug 30, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ^ up the dose to 50-60mg mate, u got allot of extra sh!t there that imo u wont need.
> 
> 50-60mg ed for 4weeks Dbol
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply mate, I have read so much on the net regrading dbol and its kind of made me paranoid, the items I listed seem to be recommended quite a bit.

I can't get clomid though. So you reckon no need for proviron? It works in a similar way to an AI so it would keep water down and help prevent gyno - or so I'm led to believe.

Why would you not take the liver detox and the proviron?

Also, without clomid, could I just do the kessar (nolvedex) pct? Or what could you suggest in this case?


----------



## StephenYeh (Aug 29, 2012)

blueneon said:


> Yea mate thats what I weigh, I am a very hardgainer/ectomorph, basically my metabolism is sky high so it is very very very hard for me to gain weight even when I eat like a horse. I also only have a body fat of 3%
> 
> Do you not think 50mg of dbol is a bit high for a first timer?


I ran dbol with test e in my first cycle, if your only running dbol I'd use his advice and use 50mg.

Tbh I'd man up and stick yourself though pal!

Really seems like your diet is what's holding you back though roids won't pack on the size if your not eating.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Id suggest you do run clomid in pct mate. Keep the nolva for gyno issues that could arise. or run nolva throughout to be on the safe side.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

StephenYeh said:


> I ran dbol with test e in my first cycle, if your only running dbol I'd use his advice and use 50mg.
> 
> Tbh I'd man up and stick yourself though pal!
> 
> Really seems like your diet is what's holding you back though roids won't pack on the size if your not eating.


Have to agree with this. Nutrition is more important than gear (at your body weight anyway). Eat big, lift big, get big!

Also you can run oral only cycle but to be honest you'll get much better results with a base of test say 500mg pw. That is making sure your nutrition, training and recovery are spot on


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I just did 50mg dbol only and it was great gained just under a stone. Strength went up allot miss being on it now.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

blueneon said:


> Yea mate thats what I weigh, I am a very hardgainer/ectomorph, basically my metabolism is sky high so it is very very very hard for me to gain weight even when I eat like a horse. *I also only have a body fat of 3%*
> 
> Do you not think 50mg of dbol is a bit high for a first timer?


Is this a joke? You have a body fat of 3%???


----------



## StephenYeh (Aug 29, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Is this a joke? You have a body fat of 3%???


Haha good luck putting on muscle, didn't see 3 percent if you run dbol with that bf you will just blow up like a water balloon then pop when your off it and be back to normal.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

You look lean in your avi mate but not even Bruce lee was 3% haha post some pics mate :thumbup1:


----------



## blueneon (Aug 30, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Is this a joke? You have a body fat of 3%???


Yup, no joke hehe


----------



## blueneon (Aug 30, 2012)

Steuk said:


> You look lean in your avi mate but not even Bruce lee was 3% haha post some pics mate :thumbup1:


Well thats what the equipment at the gym says *shrug*, it measures BP, weight, pulse, BF etc etc

.. but yea, its probably out, who knows, see my avi, and thats what I look like as of yesterday


----------



## blueneon (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok back to the original topic:

Is 50mg not too much for me? Given my current size and being the first time? I see loads of people on forums just using 30mg?

I cannot get Clomid, will Kessar on its own be ok for PCT?

Should I or should I not use the Proviron on cycle (or should I only use it on cycle if/when I notice any estro sides)?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

X2


----------



## StephenYeh (Aug 29, 2012)

blueneon said:


> Ok back to the original topic:
> 
> Is 50mg not too much for me? Given my current size and being the first time? I see loads of people on forums just using 30mg? 50 is fine
> 
> ...


Read the quote I answered inside.


----------



## blueneon (Aug 30, 2012)

Nolvadex/Kessar/Tamoxifen are the same thing. I have Kessar.

So you're saying just take 50mg dbol and leave out the proviron, use Kessar on cycle only if sides are apparent, otherwise leave it out ... then PCT just use Kessar?

(I cannot get Clomid or adex unfortunately, the only gear I can get at this stage is the dbol, kessar and proviron)


----------



## StephenYeh (Aug 29, 2012)

blueneon said:


> Nolvadex/Kessar/Tamoxifen are the same thing. I have Kessar.
> 
> So you're saying just take 50mg dbol and leave out the proviron, use Kessar on cycle only if sides are apparent, otherwise leave it out ... then PCT just use Kessar?
> 
> (I cannot get Clomid or adex unfortunately, the only gear I can get at this stage is the dbol, kessar and proviron)


Well you can use pro viron if you want to I personally wouldn't, use your nolva as your pct.

Yes take 50mg split though out the day.

Pm me if you need help getting Alex or Clomid.


----------



## blueneon (Aug 30, 2012)

StephenYeh said:


> Well you can use pro viron if you want to I personally wouldn't, use your nolva as your pct.
> 
> Yes take 50mg split though out the day.
> 
> Pm me if you need help getting Alex or Clomid.


I'm not in the UK right now, so that wouldnt help, hehe, but thanks for the offer mate


----------



## blueneon (Aug 30, 2012)

The reason why I was looking at Proviron is better explained from the following exert from another forum article:

"Proviron

Proviron is a strange drug due to the fact that it has many different uses in the bodybuilding world. In this article the main feature I will discuss is its effective properties as an anti-estrogen during a steroid cycle.

Proviron is used during a cycle of steroids because it acts as an anti-estrogen in that due to the drug's unique structure it has a higher affinity to the aromatize enzyme than testosterone, but at the same time it does not convert to estrogen.

This in turn means that if you administer Proviron with testosterone, Proviron will bind to the aromatize enzyme very strongly, which will not allow the testosterone to convert to estrogen and bind with the receptor. This will prevent the usual estrogen build up seen with testosterone like compounds.

Due to Proviron's mechanism of action, using steroids and employing Proviron will prevent the estrogenic side effects and water retention seen while using some of the more androgenic steroids. It has also been noted that Proviron will increase levels of testosterone during a cycle. The mechanism of action for this effect is difficult to explain, but it allows for more of the synthetic testosterone employed during your cycle to be used more efficiently, and not be converted to the hormone estrogen.

Proviron is seen to be effective at dosages from 25mg all the way up to 150mg. For the reasons discussed in this article 25mg to 50mg ED is sufficient for its purpose. Another aspect worth mentioning is that Proviron should not be used post cycle. Proviron should only be used during a cycle because it is an androgen, and when coming of Proviron you could experience some negative effects with your body's natural testosterone levels.

The cost of this drug is very reasonable, so it could be a good addition to your next cycle to prevent estrogen build up."

So my plan was to use Proviron on cycle at a low dose to minimize estrogen from the get-go, then to use Kessar (which is nolvadex) in my PCT to block any remaining estrogen and allow natrual test levels to come back.


----------



## StephenYeh (Aug 29, 2012)

Well you could have it incase I'm not prone to gyno so I dont take it, it's about personal preference.


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

i was on a dbol only cycle, now im taking test e as well


----------



## blueneon (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok, just phoned up my 'supplier' and spoke about it a bit more. He also reckons the Proviron is not needed especially on a short cycle.

So to adjust, the plan will be as follows:

Cycle 4 weeks:

Dbol 50mg ED

Liver Detox

Multi-Vit

PCT: 4 weeks

Kessar 40/40/20/20

Liver Detox

C-Ester

Multi-Vit

Good to go?


----------



## blueneon (Aug 30, 2012)

musclekick said:


> i was on a dbol only cycle, now im taking test e as well


If all goes well with this cycle I will also do my next cycle with Test (probably Test Cyp) solo.


----------



## blueneon (Aug 30, 2012)

Lol I have tried to post my updated cycle like three times, for some odd reason they all said needed moderator approval, can't see why, I have not put anything in them that would be against the rules, just simply my updated cycle plan based on the discussion... who well


----------



## blueneon (Aug 30, 2012)

Four week on cycle:

50mg dbol

Four week pct:

kessar

All the above would be taken along with the usual liver goods and vitamins, good diet and loads of water, but nothing else.

Is this plan ok now?


----------



## blueneon (Aug 30, 2012)

killah said:


> I just did 50mg dbol only and it was great gained just under a stone. Strength went up allot miss being on it now.


Hey mate, what did you do for PCT and how long was it since you did this cycle, I would be interested in knowing how much of the gains you managed to keep


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

blueneon said:


> Ok back to the original topic:
> 
> Is 50mg not too much for me? Given my current size and being the first time? I see loads of people on forums just using 30mg?
> 
> ...


maby you should look into trying ph,pro halo,verry good pro hormone good dry weight gain,verry little sides.see how you do,maby then try aas


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

blueneon said:


> I also only have a body fat of 3%


how about no


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Am I the only one thinking, WTF are people recommending using 50-60mg of DBOL for 6 weeks to someone whos 60kg...???? I was under the expression dosages as a brief base is based upon body weight and what body fat % you are to the effectiveness of some substances...


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mate, 4 weeks I gonna be ****, how much muscle do you honestly expect to build in a month? You get 2-3lb max, the rest will be water and fat. To run oral only cycles effectively you need to dose a lot longer than that. 6-8 weeks at least. And you don't need 50/60mg to start with, I had great results with 20mg for 8 weeks. I would hav run it at 30 though if I coul go back. 20or 30mg will be ample to get your feet wet. Nolva/clomid for pct, job done.


----------



## StephenYeh (Aug 29, 2012)

Geonix said:


> Am I the only one thinking, WTF are people recommending using 50-60mg of DBOL for 6 weeks to someone whos 60kg...???? I was under the expression dosages as a brief base is based upon body weight and what body fat % you are to the effectiveness of some substances...


Lmao doesn't matter about the dose! 3% bf and 60kg will only get him water weight! Get a bulking diet sorted for 1 month prior to your steroids get into a habit of eating then get some test-e! Lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

And you are not 3% bf, if you are then you need medical attention because the fat around your internal organs is wasting away and can be fatal.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I read a article about someone who did dbol for 16 weeks at 15 or 20mg a day cant remember which, but you take saturday/sunday off to allow your liver to get some recovery time in, the applicant said the results were very good due to such a long duration, was an eye opener!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

50mg minimum if doing oral only regardless of first time or not 8wks minimum 12 would be better


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Geonix said:


> I read a article about someone who did dbol for 16 weeks at 15 or 20mg a day cant remember which, but you take saturday/sunday off to allow your liver to get some recovery time in, the applicant said the results were very good due to such a long duration, was an eye opener!


No need for weekends off, liver will be fine at that dose for that length.


----------



## blueneon (Aug 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Mate, 4 weeks I gonna be ****, how much muscle do you honestly expect to build in a month? You get 2-3lb max, the rest will be water and fat. To run oral only cycles effectively you need to dose a lot longer than that. 6-8 weeks at least. And you don't need 50/60mg to start with, I had great results with 20mg for 8 weeks. I would hav run it at 30 though if I coul go back. 20or 30mg will be ample to get your feet wet. Nolva/clomid for pct, job done.


Thanks mate, a straight forward answer without the smart remarks, appriciate it mate. I will take this advice and go with 20mg (will start at 20mg and see how that goes and up the dose if needed) for 7 weeks and do my nolva pct for 4 weeks. Regarding my BF the machine at gym was wrong i have 17% BF (according to online calcs) so still very lean and within reason.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

personally mate, i'd scrap this dbol only stuff. Due to the half life of dbol your blood levels going to look like this throughout the day.

Full dose at once - going to peak then trail off leaving you with no active steroid in your blood at some points during the day

Split dose - consistent blood levels, but due to having to split the dose, p1ss poor levels.

honestly, just add a wee bit of test along side it to give you something constant in the background, even one shot of test e at 250mg per week is better than nothing...


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Mate, 4 weeks I gonna be ****, how much muscle do you honestly expect to build in a month? You get 2-3lb max, the rest will be water and fat. To run oral only cycles effectively you need to dose a lot longer than that. 6-8 weeks at least. And you don't need 50/60mg to start with, I had great results with 20mg for 8 weeks. I would hav run it at 30 though if I coul go back. 20or 30mg will be ample to get your feet wet. Nolva/clomid for pct, job done.


For your first time using aas this is the most sensible option, to hear people advising you to take 50mg+ in not good imo see how you react to it first and also get you diet right


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

countrybumpkin said:


> personally mate, i'd scrap this dbol only stuff. Due to the half life of dbol your blood levels going to look like this throughout the day.
> 
> Full dose at once - going to peak then trail off leaving you with no active steroid in your blood at some points during the day
> 
> ...


I know plenty of people that have done dbol only cycle and been happy with their gains for a first cycle, not everyone wants to jump straight into injecting test as it sounds easy but can be a big deal to some thats why an oral can be a good introduction


----------



## blueneon (Aug 30, 2012)

1010AD, that was my thought exactly.

I do plan on doing a test-cyp or test-e cycle at some point but as a first timer it does sound and feel a little daunting and freaky, I totally understand that injectables are actually 'safer' than oral-only options and the better option hands down for maintaining the gains.

My plan has been to take a short low dose of dbol just to get my feet wet and see just how freaked out and/or happy I am with the whole idea.

So far I'm a week in and I'm happy, I've gained 3kg (and due to my lean mass to start with, you can't see any water if there is any), I have not felt much of a stregth gain in the gym (yet.. I know its still too early), but BP is fine, heart-rate fine, happy, not feeling any sides etc etc. So lets say, so far so good.

Once I'm finished these dbols tabs, I'll be doing 4 weeks kessar (nolva) 20/20/20/20 and then taking about 4 weeks off completely, trying to maintain using hard gym and big eating.

After that, I plan to take the plunge and do a solo test cycle for 12 weeks at about 300mg p/w.

I will most likely post weekly results here for anyone else who is keen (unsure) about dbol-only cycles as a starter/intro...


----------

